# Rough Cut without Tommy Mac?!



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I wonder if this is real...*

It appears that Rough Cut has a NEW Star…

What happened to Tommy Mac?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

They fired him…..!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

I wondered how that New (non Woodcraft) equipment for his New Shop would go over…

Too bad… I really liked him and his projects…

I wonder what he will do now…??

He could startup a YouTube business again… and probably do quite well…

BUMMER!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Actually, he was just a little too hyper for me but I liked him. I like the new guy also. But from what I've read the issue had to be with Tommy Mac himself. The producers knew nothing about woodworking and didn't know a lap joint from a lap dog so it must have been something else.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I was told that Tommy quit to pursue other personal things.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Joe, how are you doing with your new parts ?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Julie Tommy quit and has been doing a broadcast of his original Bombay on Facebook


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just found THIS on FaceBook…

*His Famous Bombe Chest*... A HUGE undertaking…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i only watched 5 minutes that's enough for me ….i watch Charles Neil all day long I M H O :<))


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/270537

Previous thread


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dupe


----------

